

Cyborg America: inside the strange new world of basement body hackers - keeprunning
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/8/3177438/cyborg-america-biohackers-grinders-body-hackers

======
fumar
My sister has a brain tumor. The tumor, near her spinal cord, disrupts her
body movements. She would love to have her body act normal again.

I am always looking at medical procedures that help the handicapped. I find it
fascinating. I believe that if the technology was available to turn my body
into a cyborg, I would do it. Maybe I watched too much Ghost in the Shell.

Im not talking about super human strength or even living longer, but I would
like better vision or quicker reflexes.

I remember seeing this on here a couple weeks back. A video about augmented
eyesight. <http://vimeo.com/46304267>

------
chhhris
Fantastic article and reporting. I've read about people with "locked-in
syndrome" where doctors implant chips in their brains, and the patient can
control a mouse on a computer screen with their thoughts. I wouldn't mind
having that technology implanted in my brain, although I've heard that China
has an electron bomb that fries all electronics within an absurd-mile radius;
I would be worried about getting my brain fried.

------
bproper
Smartphones made technology a ubiquitous part of our lives. Google glass will
make them part of our body. This is the next step.

------
quadrahelix
So anyone with a magnet in their finger can detect magnet fields. Wonder what
that feels like.

------
krishnakrishna
piercings and body-mods... incisive piece... slouching towards immortality?

